# Going to make another cane



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

The last cane I made had a teak shaft with a cherry handle. You can see it here: http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/31562-drilling-holes.html#post256672

Sometime I make something just to make something so I'm going to make another cane. This one will have an oak shaft. I have left over pieces of cherry, teak and walnut that are large enough for a handle. Which wood do y'all think will look good with the oak?


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I vote for cherry and oak. I've used them together and they are a good match.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, I couldn't decide which wood to use for the handle, cherry, walnut, teak, or another piece of wood I can't ID, so I made a handle using all four.

So far, it's a work in progress.










I glued some small pieces of wood that were left over from another project.

I was going to use the cherry for the handle and oak for the shaft but I needed the cherry for something else.

And I finally broke down and bought a spindle sander. Wow! I should have bought one years ago. It sure makes sanding those inside curves a lot easier.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

This is what I used the cherry for:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neat display Dave.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike said:


> Neat display Dave.


Thanks. I've made 65 of these since October. 

I made em of oak, cherry, pine, teak and walnut.

That's where the small triangle pieces came from that I used for the cane handle.

It looks better now that I've rounded the edges but it still needs some more work.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

I've only made two other canes before this one. The hardest part for me was turning down the shaft and the handle for the ferrule.

I _finally_ figured out a method to do that. Would you like to know what I came up with? You will probably laugh, but that's OK.

But first, how would you do it?



For the first cane handle I made, I did it almost entirely with a Dremel. Using a Dremel to round over the edges and turn it down for the ferrule is challenging.


----------

